# [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets at Washington Wizards



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(7-5)/(1-8)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 21, 7:00 PM ET*



















*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Brown / Stevenson / Butler / Jamison / McGee*


_*Preview*_



> Washington Wizards rookie center JaVale McGee had a tough time in his first career start.
> 
> Facing Yao Ming won't make his job any easier.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Rockets really need to find their shots this game. Stop bricking!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao usually plays well against the Wizards. They don't front him. 

I remember him having a 38 pts 6 blk game against them a couple of years ago. That started a run of good games for him over two or three weeks where he averaged something like 34/11, finishing off by dropping 22 in 26 mins in an easy win against the Spurs. Next game against the Clippers someone fell on him and broke his leg.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Return of the Yao  

If we don't win this game I could quite possibly go insane.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Only thing to say here is Wizards = W.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

We need to win this one.
Yao must dominate today.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

I think Scola should play more with the bench. He's really at his best being the focal point of the offense. He doesn't get doubled because no one expects him to be able to get good shots off so easily. When McGrady, Yao, Artest and Scola are off together, we really struggle.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Raferrr


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Landry showed tremendous energy this game. He has a knack for finding the ball, and he finishes everything under the basket. He's like a mini Shawn Kemp.

As usual, good things happened when we went through Yao. Zero assists, but a several open shots created. 

Yao's inability to jump for rebounds any more is troubling, though. And when he gets tired he doesn't even box out properly. He made McGee look like a young Hakeem Olajuwon on the boards.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Has Yao ever gotten an over the back call in his life!? McGee had like 4-5 of those in the 4th qtr alone.

I'd prefer if we played 48min next time. Tonite we only played 7min, so we should be plenty fresh for Orlando tomorrow.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Exactly, we only played the last 7 min tonight. Rafer had gave up some cheap possessions. I love that dunk Yao "mean" did in McGee's face. I would like to see him play in that intensity every game. I hope the Rockets have found their aims.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Damm what a comeback!! I admit Artest's 3 at the end to seal the deal was lucky but T-mac was on fire. You got to question his inconsistency though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

^ T-Mac was on fire by his standards. But really, most superstar guards shoot a very high percentage on wide open threes. Those aren't shots star players get often.

That's why you'll see guys like Battier have a better three point percentage than Kobe. They're not better three point shooters - they just take far easier shots.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



Hakeem said:


> ^ T-Mac was on fire by his standards. But really, most superstar guards shoot a very high percentage on wide open threes. Those aren't shots star players get often.
> 
> That's why you'll see guys like Battier have a better three point percentage than Kobe. They're not better three point shooters - they just take far easier shots.


nicely said man nicely said


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

The team needed this game to get going even if it was against weak team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

I absolutely hated this game. I was ready to send this team to hell till Shane returned, but then they went on that late comeback and ended up winning. 

Still, these guys were like going through the motions until the 4th. There was no energy, no effort.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Alright, Im back in town so I can finally comment on the game 

With that, I was watching the game in the crew room at the airport and I was really frustrated with this team. I cant put my finger on it, but it just seems as if we are not really playing like a team that wants to win. All it looks like is we're going through motions, and not really creating an identity, or a cause. At times, I see a team that can have a brilliant season, and at other times I see a loaded team with very little results. 

Our inconsistent shooting, and defense will be the death of us. I really hope Adelman and the guys can pull it together soon like last year because at this rate, we really are not going to win much. 

There is one thing that championship caliber teams do that the Rockets are lacking, and that's just consistency. Look at the Celtics, Spurs, and Lakers. Night in and night out, you know what you're going to get. They may go on poor runs durring a game, but then always know what it takes to win in the end. 

Watching Yao play this year is really making me worried. It seems as if he has regressed severely on the defensive end (Rebounds, blocks, position) and his inability to grab rebounds is really worrying me. I can only hope this is a stamina issue but worried that this may be the beginning of what looks to be a rapid decline in his ability. 

/rant


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 13] Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



Cornholio said:


>


I guess Ron got surprised he went that high.


----------

